# Whoops



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

At 11:55 AM EST on May 15th, 2012... _it_ happened.

















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww that sucks. No case?

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

RedRumy3 said:


> Aww that sucks. No case?
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


nope I had the extended battery on

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

today while waiting for the train, I pulled my phone out of my pocket to plug in my headphones and it slipped out of my hand....I watched helplessly as it bounced off the platform, fell down to the tracks, bounced off a rail and came to rest in four pieces just beside the tracks before a train passed over it.

I waited for about a half hour for the MTA guys to retrieve it for me, and found it still working fine, with just a few minor scratches to the phone and a bit of a scrape to the screen.

tough little bastard!


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

number5toad said:


> today while waiting for the train, I pulled my phone out of my pocket to plug in my headphones and it slipped out of my hand....I watched helplessly as it bounced off the platform, fell down to the tracks, bounced off a rail and came to rest in four pieces just beside the tracks before a train passed over it.
> 
> I waited for about a half hour for the MTA guys to retrieve it for me, and found it still working fine, with just a few minor scratches to the phone and a bit of a scrape to the screen.
> 
> tough little bastard!


Wow!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the worst part by far was waiting for the MTA guys, and watching train after train go right over the spot where the phone fell.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Lucky but yeah they are tough phones. I have dropped my phone out my Dakota plenty of times while getting out and forgetting I placed it between my legs. Don't ask me why I do it because I don't k ow why. It bounces off the concreate and I always think well the screen is smashed. Guess its luck of the draw or people that has their screens bust. Just got a bad glass mixture. As my truck is kinda high.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man... I shuddered when I saw the pics. Are you able to get a replacement?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Oh man... I shuddered when I saw the pics. Are you able to get a replacement?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


sending this from it now 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

number5toad said:


> ...and came to rest in four pieces just beside the tracks before a train passed over it.
> 
> ...and found it still working fine


 Huh ?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

hall said:


> Huh ?


Think he means the battery case, battery, sim card and sd card came out. I guess. I was wondering the same thing 4 peices. I could see 2 peices.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the case, battery door and battery all came apart from the phone and spread out over a few feet.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

trter10 said:


> sending this from it now
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Good news! it seems your replacement came within a week too, nice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Good news! it seems your replacement came within a week too, nice.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Came next-day 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Lucky but yeah they are tough phones. I have dropped my phone out my Dakota plenty of times while getting out and forgetting I placed it between my legs. Don't ask me why I do it because I don't k ow why. It bounces off the concreate and I always think well the screen is smashed. Guess its luck of the draw or people that has their screens bust. Just got a bad glass mixture. As my truck is kinda high.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lmao I always put my phone between my legs and get out of the truck and falls


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

CC268 said:


> lmao I always put my phone between my legs and get out of the truck and falls


I do that at school all the time

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dilpickle1 (Oct 6, 2011)

While reading this thread, I snapped off my barely there case and put on my Seidio Active Extended...


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dilpickle1 said:


> While reading this thread, I snapped off my barely there case and put on my Seidio Active Extended...


smart 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

